# "feminine products"



## Guest (Oct 15, 2001)

I've had my period for almost ten years now, and I never used tampons. Two years ago my IBS started. In those two years, I've tried to use tampons, but I just can't. After the first few minutes, I feel so much sicker (IBS symptoms). I don't know if it's the stress of trying to get the darn thing in right or if it's pressure against my gut. My gyno said the pain may be a result of the tampon pressing on the other organs around the vagina. I was just wondering if anyone else had any comments on this or if they had ever experienced anything similar.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

When I was younger I tried tampons and had the same problem. They hurt while they were inside me. Well I found out that there is this stretch of skin that needs to be broken. After mine was broken I did not have anymore problems inserting tampons. The only other problem I had was that tampons were great to wear, but I always had to wear a pad too. I could never just wear a tampon because the blood will still come out and on my underclothes.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I kinda had the same problem wher it hurt using tampons but I am very susceptible to bladder infections, so i think by having the tampon in, it was putting pressure on my bladder.


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

That skin would be the hymen. Mine was such a pain that I couldn't use Tampons until I lost my virginity.The problems I experience with them now is dryness. They soak your vagina of it's natural fluids and lubricants.Plus there is the Period Conspiracy regarding tampons and pads. These products are always bleached. The reason this is legal is because it's not viewed as ingesting. But consider the amount of tampons a woman uses during her period, not to mention her lifetime and you're body is taking in quite a bit of poison. I noticed that I had problems with C when I used them a lot. Anyway, you can purchase resuable pads on the internet. Sounds gross, but it saves money. Plus there is a resuable cup that you use like a tampon. These are made to avoid the above problems and rare conditions such as toxic shock syndrome.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I get bad menstrual cramps, and when I am cramping badly, my body tries to push out tampons like it's a big clot. And passing big clots often make me feel shakey and nauseated.I don't wear tampons much anymore, because after I'm not cramping anymore, the flow is so much lighter that things are too dry when it's time to take the tampon out.And while we're talking tampons, there's something I've often wondered. Do other women go to the bathroom with no problem while wearing tampons? I can't go #2 with one in, and can't really go #1 more than once with it in. And I've got a small bladder... I rarely keep them in as long as I could, and then I run into the dryness problem...Another menstrual product you can try is the Instead cup... it is a disposal cup that fits inside kind of like a diaphragm does, from my understanding. I remember seeing ads in environmental magazines several years ago for a reusable cup...the ads said that was what the women in Biosphere II used.I bought a small package of the disposable Instead cups a few years ago, but couldn't get the hang of inserting them. But they seemed like a good non-pad solution for some women who have trouble wearing tampons. And another interesting feature was that it was possible to have intercourse while wearing one...there would be no blood flow and nothing plugging the vagina...just the cervix.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I can wear tampons, but only for the first 2 or 3 days when things are heaviest. After that, it REALLY hurts inserting and removing them. ATP, I can't leave one in when I'm using the restroom either!! After about my 3rd day, I just use pads. I hate them, but at least I don't have to deal with the pain of using a tampon. I know the tampon boxes suggest using a smaller size for your lighter days, but I still have a lot of pain using them towards the end of my period. So I just stick to using pads.I've never tried the cups, but did hear once that they can be a bit messy and hard to use. So I guess I'll just stick with what I'm doing now







. Sure would be better if we ladies just didn't have to fool with this stuff in the FIRST place, LOL


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I haven't been able to use Tampons much in the past two years. I used to use them (until I had endo surgery), now I hate them and I also think they are dangerous. The pads may be yucky, but I got used to them.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I know I couldn't wear tampons comfortably until after I started having sex either. I think the hymen is what makes it so uncomfortable.Lately I have been using tampons because my flow is so heavy the first 2 -3 days that I always had accidents with just pads. Of course I need to wear a pad with the tampon and I have still have accidents. It seems like if I sit funny or something I have accidents too. I have also experienced the "removing a semi-dry tampon syndrome" owww Sheesh - men don't know how easy they have it!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I only use them once in a while. You *can* actually get unbleached ones at health food stores, but they are very expensive...------------------*JennT*


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I hate pads...yuck! I have been using tampons for years. I can only use one brand without problems getting it in and being comfortable. Brands are different...I just kept trying ones until I found what was best for me. Lots of them have websites and will send you samples...check it out!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

It takes a long time to learn to put them in right!I use the OB non applicator ones. Try using the smallest ones and place them as far in as they'll go(that's the hard part.)You shouldn't even be able to feel it and if it's placed correctly it shouldn't affect using the restroom. Believe me I spend a lot of time in the bathroom! (IBS-D)Not to sound nosey or gross but how many tampons do any of you use during your period? I posted the leaches/vampires question.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

My problem was that the tampon would start out where I couldn't feel it at all. But then after some cramping time, or going to the bathroom, it'd get pushed down more. Sometimes I would use my finger to reposition the tampon where it was comfortable. And occassionally when I"d use a tampon but hadn't in a while, I'd put it in with the applicator, then scrunch it up in a little more with my finger. The idea of using my finger grossed me out so much as a teenager, btw....i'd still rather use an applicator, but the it's not as gross to me now.So basically, the tampon would start out in what seemed to be the right place, and i couldn't feel it at all... but it would get moved down some, then it was uncomfortable. Anyone else experience this?I like to use Always Ultra-Thing pads with wings...gotta have wings of some sort!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

ATP--yes! After a while, they would fall down a bit and hurt. I am right there with you, girl!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Can I be a little gross here? I don't wear tampons very often, except just for short whiles in say the swimming pool. This is because if I leave a tampon in place for more than an hour or so, my body screams, "Out! Not in, you fool, out!" Makes for nasty nasty cramps...------------------*JennT*


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm not the only one! It'd good to hear that.I'm loving this thread...all these things that it's easier to talk about on here...Before the pill, and then using the pill continuously to stop my periods, I had atrocious cramps and plenty of clotting... I'm wondering if there is a corelation between that and pushing out tampons...I always guessed there was.[This message has been edited by atp (edited 10-19-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

I can only say glorious things about the reusable cup (I use "The Keeper"). I used to use tampons -but my body would push them out too - plus the painful dryness/cost. I have have my cup for 5 years - and it has been excellent to monitor my flow, changes, clotting etc., especially since I "got" IBS.As for comfort - it rests much lower inside you than tampons, and doesn't squish my inners. (I can leave it in while going to the bathroom.)Carrie


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Has anyone else had problems with tampons after they had children? I guess it's the dryness. It hurts a lot when removing it. My sister thinks it's disgusting that I wear a pad, but she does not flow heavy like I do.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Carrie, I remember seeing ads for The Keeper in environmental magazines a while ago. I'm curious as to what kind of cleaning is required of it? And how often does it usually need to be emptied?I don't know if anyone has tried the disposable cups... I think it was called Instead?? I could not for the life of me get it in correctly... I think it works kind of like a diaphragm so women who have used them would probably find insertion easier.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I have tried the instead but I cant' get it in right, Maybe the keeper would be better. Right now i use pads for the first 2 days and tampons for the last 5, tampons are difficult to remove sometimes and painful. My daughter is 13 and uses tampons with no problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2001)

ATP - Regarding the Keeper.A scientific marvel! It only needs to emptied every 8 hours. Cleaning can be done with soap and water - for the very concerned you can gently boil it with vinegar.One of my truly enviro friends discovered it first - don't let the enviro part scare you off. I take the money I would have spent on pads - and pamper myself (excuse the pun!)Carrie


----------



## Kora (Sep 23, 2001)

CarrieA, where do you buy the keeper? Do you need a perscription from your doctor, or can you get it in the drugstore? (I am in Alberta too).Can you have sex with it in? Is it the same kind of thing as the instead cup?I switch between OB tampons, pads and the instead cup depending on what my daily activities are looking like. For work I use the instead cup, or tampons, but if I'm just at home I use pads. I've never really thought about the possibility of my cramps being worse from tampons, though I suppose it is possible.


----------

